# FMBA Show in Wisconsin



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Hi everyone! The Fancy Mouse Breeders Association (FMBA) is having its last scheduled show of the 2017 season, September 23rd, located in Little Suamico (by Green Bay), Wisconsin.

You can find the event page on the club website here:
http://www.fancymousebreedersassociation.com/events.html

Or if you use Facebook, there is an event page here:
https://m.facebook.com/events/1874573256197698

Last time there was many varieties available for sale, including seal siamese, smoke angora, pied angora, blue, black, pied, pied merle, and several other odds and ends. We are expecting some out of state participants, so who knows what will be there this go around.  Even if you're not looking to buy, it's still a great place to chat with other breeders and have fun watching the show.

We hope to see you there! Don't hesitate to contact me if you have any questions.

Seeing this too late, but wanting to be put in contact with Wisconsin local breeders? Shoot me a message, and I'd love to help connect you.


----------

